# KUDOS to this Top Notch forum and its Top Notch contributing members



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

I just wanted to take a minute to compliment this forum and the members 
that make it absolutely "Over The Top".I belong to a handful of different forums 
over the past 20 years and the help I received here on my 1st post absolutely
blew me away.Waaaaaay more help than I have ever experienced.You guys care!!! 
My 1st post was "
*1st post,Just bought this Craftsman 26" 9hp Tecumsa . Good? bad? ??*
Thanks to all who participated and there were a lot of you!!! Special thanks to Big Ed
who really went out of his way to help.Sincerely Charlie


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

We have a great group here, aye... thanks so much for taking the time to visit, and to post your appreciation.


----------

